# SIlence of the Lamb



## chicago smoke (Jul 11, 2013)

Good morning folks!  It's been quite some time since my last post but I've been keeping up with the emails and forum posts.  I've been busy as a beever making sausages for this Saturdays VK Fram Sausage Fest....(pun intended) and decided to go ahead and throw a full roast lamb into the mix.  About six months back I did a 130 pound pig in a custom grill I had fabricated.  The grill is roughly 3x5 and 18" deep.  The bottom is lined with brick and is about as heavy as an ox.  I butterflyed the pig belly down and smoke/roast it for about 12 hours.  I must say it was an amazing success and now I'm wondering if I can do a 35 pound lamb the same way.  All of the forums I've seen use a spit which I dont have or really want.  Has anyone out there had success grilling a lamb in the above mentioned style?


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 11, 2013)

Hello Chicago.  Being form Texas I would not have dreamed of putting SHEEP ( EWWEEE ) on my smoker until I move to England.  Now please don't tell my Texas friends but I now do lamb often for parties as it is popular over here.  I usually only do a leg.  I see no reason your method will not work for a whole lamb.  My only caution would be that I have found that lamb needs to be served rare.  No more than medium rare.  Any longer and it get's tough.  Adjust your spices from pork to lamb and go for it.  Let us know how it turns out.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

